# Diy speaker designs



## 97teg (Sep 27, 2006)

So im looking to build a pair of mtm's or mt's for bookshelves in for my room. Id probably be willing to spend about 500 or so for the pair. Ive been on htguide.com looking at some designs as well as parts express (usher and dayton bookshelves look interesting). Any other good places to look for designs?


----------



## Airforceyooper (Sep 22, 2005)

Just start googling. diy speaker designs, etc. Or, you could come up with your own.


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

97teg said:


> So im looking to build a pair of mtm's or mt's for bookshelves in for my room. Id probably be willing to spend about 500 or so for the pair. Ive been on htguide.com looking at some designs as well as parts express (usher and dayton bookshelves look interesting). Any other good places to look for designs?


well a lot of people have been very pleased with Zaph's design:










http://www.zaphaudio.com/audio-speaker17.html

and it comes to about $300 or so for the pair


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

Steak said:


> well a lot of people have been very pleased with Zaph's design:
> 
> http://www.zaphaudio.com/audio-speaker17.html
> 
> and it comes to about $300 or so for the pair


I am a big fan of the set of these I put together. I have 0 wood working skills, so I had to pick a design that used a pre-made cabinet, in this case the 0.5 cu ft from parts express.


----------



## 97teg (Sep 27, 2006)

Cool yeah i was looking for something that would fit in the parts express cabinets. Just trying to decide between this and a dayton mt.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

The microbes will work well in the .25 PE enclosures

http://rjbaudio.com/projects.html

I have a design that used the vifa ring radiator as well but for some reason I cant post pics on this board anymore.


----------



## bmaupin (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.lonesaguaro.com/speakers/

The Cryolite (RS180 + Neo3PDR) is a somewhat popular design. I have seen a few RS150 variations posted on PE forum.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

Hic,
what are those pictures of?
i have a pair of Seas Excell W17`s aas well as a pair ot 18W Revelators and teh LCY 108 ribbon tweeters and would like to read into projects that are similar to what i could make with my drivers...
links?


----------



## 97teg (Sep 27, 2006)

Hic any more info on those designs? The excel on looks interesting. I think with just the drivers alone its out of my price range but id like to know a bit more about it anyways.


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

found it:
http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/Diy_Loudspeaker_Projects.htm


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

if anyone could vouch for a project that fares well full range I'm all ears.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Are there any projects out there that have premade crossovers? That's my biggest hangup in getting started with DIY.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

birdie2000 said:


> Are there any projects out there that have premade crossovers? That's my biggest hangup in getting started with DIY.


x2


----------



## 97teg (Sep 27, 2006)

Im not sure if you mean pre designed or pre built. However, if they have the schematic its pretty easy. Just buy the parts and connect it where it says. Its just a matter of a little bit of soldering. Just make sure the board fits inside the enclosure before you finalize everything.


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

Most of the designs at the link at the top of the page have the schematics for the crossovers. Most of them also show what the crossovers look like. Pretty much a game of connect the dots. Plus in the end you can say you made it yourself.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

bmaupin said:


> http://www.lonesaguaro.com/speakers/
> 
> The Cryolite (RS180 + Neo3PDR) is a somewhat popular design. I have seen a few RS150 variations posted on PE forum.


This seems like the easiest project to attempt. I wish there was a varaition I could use as a center channel.


----------

